# Lüfter an Mainboard anschliessen



## Helveticus (6. September 2012)

*Lüfter an Mainboard anschliessen*

Hallo

Ich habe ein Asus m4a78-em mainboard und zudem einen Zalman CNPS9900A led CPU-Kühler (4-pin) und zwei Gehäuseläufter: Arctic Cooling Arctic F12 Pro PWM (4-pin) hinten im Gehäuse und ein bereits eingebauter 120mm Lüfter vorne im Cooler Master Midi T. Centurion 534 Gehäuse (keine Ahnung ob 4-pin oder 3-pin).

Ich habe nun im Manual des Boards gelesen, dass es folgende Lüfter-Anschlüsse hat:

3-pin PWR_FAN
4-pin CPU_FAN
3-pin CHA_FAN

Zudem steht im manual noch folgendes



> Only the CPU fan supports the ASUS Q-FAN feature




Kann das Board also nur den Lüfter am CPU_FAN regeln? Kann ich denn mit Speedfan die 3-pin Anschlüsse regeln?

Und kann ich den Arctic Cooling Arctic F12 Pro PWM auch an den 3-pin CHA_FAN anschliessen bzw. ist er dann noch steuerbar?

Ich sehe da folgende 3 Möglichkeiten (Lüftersteuerung dann jeweils mit speedfan):

I) Den CPU-Kühler an CPU_FAN, Den Arctic Cooling Arctic F12 Pro PWM an den CHA_FAN und den zweiten Gehäuselüfter an den Arctic Cooling anschliessen (der Arctic Cooling hat bereits ein Y-Kabel eingebaut). Das geht halt nur, wenn ich den Arctic Cooling auch an einen 3-pin anschliessen kann.

II) Den Arctic Cooling auf den CPU_FAN und den CPU-Kühler an den Arctic Cooling (per Y-Kabel) anschliessen. Den zweiten Gehäuselüfter dann an den CHA_FAN. Der Nachteil wäre halt, dass der Arctic Cooling dann immer gleich wie der CPU-Kühler geregelt wird.

III) Den Arctic Cooling an den CHA_FAN, den CPU-Kühler an den CPU_FAN und den zweiten Gehäuselüfter an den PWR_FAN. Beim PWR_FAN sollte der Lüfter wohl sicher nicht mehr regelbar sein und auf volle Touren laufen. Ist sowas sinvoll, wenn ein Lüfter immer voll läuft oder könnte das ein Luftungleichgewicht geben, wenn der zweite Lüfter mit viel kleinerer Drehzahl läuft? Sollte man denn eher den Front- oder den Rücklüfter auf vollen Touren laufen lassen?


Welches ist wohl die beste Methode? Hängt wohl auch vieles davon ab, ob man den Artic Cooling an den 3-pin Anschluss anschliessen kann.


By the way, wenn ich Speedfan verwende, muss (oder sollte) ich dann "Smart Q-Fan" im Bios deaktivieren?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. September 2012)

*AW: Lüfter an Mainboard anschliessen*



> Kann das Board also nur den Lüfter am CPU_FAN regeln? Kann ich denn mit Speedfan die 3-pin Anschlüsse regeln?


Jepp sieht so aus, bei den älteren und einfachen Boards war meist nur der CPU Fan regelbar. Mit Speedfan bin ich nicht vertraut da ich seit Ewigkeiten Lüftersteuerungen nutze. Man könnte sich auch so eine Steuerung verbauen,oder du schaust mal im Bios nach ob es eine Regelmöglichkeit gbt.


> III) Den Arctic Cooling an den CHA_FAN, den CPU-Kühler an den CPU_FAN und den zweiten Gehäuselüfter an den PWR_FAN. Beim PWR_FAN sollte der Lüfter wohl sicher nicht mehr regelbar sein und auf volle Touren laufen. Ist sowas sinvoll, wenn ein Lüfter immer voll läuft oder könnte das ein Luftungleichgewicht geben, wenn der zweite Lüfter mit viel kleinerer Drehzahl läuft? Sollte man denn eher den Front- oder den Rücklüfter auf vollen Touren laufen lassen?


Das wäre die einzige Lösung, wobei PWM Lüfter wenn die per Spannung geregelt werden bei niedriger Drehzahl zum klackern neigen.


----------



## Cuddleman (6. September 2012)

*AW: Lüfter an Mainboard anschliessen*

M4A78-AM/EM/1394 haben Probleme bei Verwendung mit PWM_Lüftern an den POW-/CHA-Fan_Anschlüßen. 

In der ersten Revisinsauflage des EM, sind auf dem MB, Führungs-/Codierbuchsen für 3-Pin-Lüfter verbaut worden, in der folgenden Revision sind dann offene verwendet worden, an die auch 4-Pin aufgesteckt werden können.

Zusätzlich, wanderte der CHA-Fan-Anschluß von den Spannungsreglern weg, neben die RAM-Slots. 

Dort kann man keinen 4-Pin-Lüfter mehr anschließen, da der direkt daneben platzierte Kondensator es einfach verhindert.

Als nächstes noch größeres Manko, wird ein PWM-Lüfter am POW-/CHA-Fan-Anschluß nur für max. Drehzahl angesteuert, mit 3-Pin sind die dann jedoch durch das MB temperaturgeregelt. 
Unter welchen Kriterien das MB für die POW-Fan-Regulierung den Wert her nimmt, erschließt sich auch mir nicht.
Am CPU-Fan-Anschluß ist es genau umgekehrt, da wird der 3-Pin-Lüfter nur "volle Kanne" laufen.


So, weiter zu den Lüfteranschlußvarianten deinerseits.

Es ist immer sinnvoll, den/die Lüfter an der Gehäuserückwand, oder/und im Deckel, voll laufen zu lassen, da jene/r fast die gesamte entstandene Warmluft herausbringen muß/müßen. 
Dadurch kann erstmal von Grund auf, kein Wärmestau entstehen.

Einblasende Lüfter sollten daher auch nur unterstützend, sowie gezielt zur Komponentenkühlung und zur gesamten allgemeinen Luftmengenkühlung verwendet werden. 
Diese sind meistens nach leise hin, verwendbar.

In jedem System ist die CPU, z.B. unter ATX-Format, hauptsächlich die den Luftstrom bestimmende Komponente, die durch ihre max, Luftfördermenge, den grundsätzlichen Luftstrom, in eine bestimmte Richtung vorgibt.

Deshalb empfehle ich in fast allen Fällen, den Rückwandlüfter alleinverwendet, diesen mit mindestens 25% mehr Luftfördermenge einzusetzen, 
da ja die Grafikkarte in den meisten Fällen ebenfalls noch zusätzlich Wärme erzeugt, genauso wie diverse andere Komponenten, letztere aber nicht so massiv.
Ein Parallelbetrieb durch vollbeschaltete Y-Kabel zum CPU-Lüfter im genannten Verhältnis, ist sicherlich unter Umständen eine brauchbare Lösung. 
PWM + 3-Pin-Lüfter sind sehr oft nicht gleichzeitig verwendbar! 

In Verbindung mit Deckellüftern, kann man die abzuführende Menge natürlich aufteilen. 
In diese Aufteilung kann man natürlich ein oben eingebautes Netzteil mit einrechnen, da es meist ungefragt sowieso mit macht.

Für die seitliche Belüftung zur Grafikkarte hin, empfehle ich max. die Luftmenge einzubringen, die durch die darauf verwendeten Lüfter selbst bewegt werden kann. Dabei unterscheide ich nach Nicht, oder nur Referenzdesign.
Heißt also, die kann man regelbar ausführen, genauso wie eventuell montierte Front-/Bodenlüfter.
Alle letzt genannten sind untereinander mit ihrer Luftfördermenge, dem Bedarf nach, optimal einzuregulieren.

Ob die MB-Regelung dafür geeignet ist, erschließt sich meist erst beim verwenden der geplanten Lüfter. Da hilft sehr gut die gezielte Auswahl der einzelnen Lüfter nach max.Fördermenge/Lautstärke für den jeweiligen Einsatzort im Gehäuse.
Wenn nicht, empfiehlt sich eine statische Drehzahl der einzelnen Lüfter (separate Lüftersteuerungen, Vorwiderstandsadapter 5/9 V, auch Y-Kabel) , nach Erprobung, hin zum Optimum der Gesamtkühlung.


----------



## Helveticus (6. September 2012)

*AW: Lüfter an Mainboard anschliessen*

Ich danke euch vielmals.

Einen temperaturgeregelten Lüfter habe ich bei meinen Händlern (digitec.ch und stecomputer.ch) leider nicht gefunden.

Eine Lüftersteuerung- bzw. Vorwiederstand an die Gehäuselüfter wäre natürlich eine Idee.

Alternativ könnte ich den 4-pin Artic Cooling Lüfter auch durch einen 3-pin Lüfter austauschen und diesen dann zusammen mit dem zweiten Gehäuselüfter per Y-Kabel an CHA_FAN hängen.

Das Mainboard kann CHA_FAN wohl nicht regeln, könnte ich es aber vielleicht per Speedfan regeln?


----------



## Cilitbeng (6. September 2012)

*AW: Lüfter an Mainboard anschliessen*

Ich habe das Vorgängermodel "M3n78-vm" und genau dieselben Optionen auf dem Board, und im Bios. Den CPU Kühler schließe ruhig am CPU_Fan an, in Kombination mit der Smart Q Fan - Option macht das Sinn. 

Ich habe meine Gehäuselüfter an einem Steuergerät angeschlossen. Dieses kann ich von außen selber kontrollieren. Ich hatte die Lüfter auch am Board sitzen (CH_FAN und PWR_FAN). Beide liefen, keine Frage. Aber nicht adaptiv. Sprich die pusteten konstant mit 1100 RPM ins Gehäuse rein bzw. raus. Nur der CPU Fan hat sich der Temp. angepasst. 

Steuergerät gibt es z.B. bei Conrad für 10€ aufwärts. Mit Speedfan kann ich bei mir nur die CPU oder GPU Lüfter regeln. Egal ob Smart Q an oder aus. Hast du auch die "Cool´n´Quiet" Option im Bios aktiviert? Dabei wird die CPU entsprechend der Benutzung ausgelastet. 

z.B.

Im Idle:                               800mhz
Internet / Office / Multimedia: 2100mhz
Vollast:                               3200mhz

Dementsprechend ist dann auch die Abwärme der CPU, bzw. die RPM des CPU FAN. Im Idle bei mir läuft der CPU FAN gar nicht, da die Kühlung passiv ausreicht bei 800mhz.


----------



## Helveticus (6. September 2012)

*AW: Lüfter an Mainboard anschliessen*

Vielen Dank.

By the way, wenn das Netzteil nicht am PWR_FAN angschlossen ist, ist das nicht problematisch? Dafür wäre der Anschluss ja da.


----------



## Cilitbeng (6. September 2012)

*AW: Lüfter an Mainboard anschliessen*

Also mein Netzteil steuert den Luftbedarf selber, je nach Auslastung (Hardwaresteuerung). Kannst es aber auch vom Bios steuern lassen. Aber davon rate ich ab. Wenn du ein gutes Netzteil hast, weiß das schon selber wann der Propeller schneller laufen soll und wann nicht. 

Habe den PWR_FAN Anschluss immer für Gehäuselüfter benutzt, in der Vergangenheit.


----------



## Helveticus (14. September 2012)

Hallo

Ich habe ein Asus M4A78-EM Board und einen Phenom II X4 965 der von  3.4Ghz auf 3.7GHz bei ca. 1.39V übertaktet wurde und die NB ist auf  2.6GHz bei 1.2V. Ich habe zwei Gehäuselüfter (vorne und hinten) und  einen Zalman CNPS9900A Led CPU-Kühler.

Der vordere Gehäuselüfter ist am CHA_FAN des Boards angeschlossen und  läuft sehr niedrig (ca. 600rpm). Er wird wohl vom Board gesteuert, ich  könnte ihn wohl zwar manuell durch Speedfan steuern, sehe darin aber  keinen Vorteil.

Der hintere Gehäuselüfter ist zusammen mit dem CPU-Kühler am CPU_FAN angeschlossen, sie werden also gleich geregelt.

Die Temp im idle ist 33 Grad und unter Last (Prime95) ca. 54 Grad. Ausgelesen mit CoreTemp.

Ich habe nun ein resistor cable, das beim Zalman CPU-Kühler beilag, an  den CPU_FAN angeschlossen, dadurch wurde der hintere Gehäuselüfter und  der CPU-Kühler runtergeschraubt und sind nun praktisch unhörbar (vorher  waren sie sehr laut). Gemäss Bios läuft der hintere Gehäuselüfter und  der CPU-Kühler noch mit ca. 1100rpm.

Das komische ist nun, dass die Temp unter idle bei 32 Grad liegt, bei Last aber praktisch identisch ist.

Wie kann das sein? Liegt da ein Fehler bei CoreTemp vor?

Komisch ist auch, dass das Bios eine CPU Temperature von 55 Grad  anzeigt, allerdings sollte die CPU im Bios ja idle sein. Wenn ich das  resistor cable nicht angeschlossen habe, zeigt das Bios auch noch 54  Grad an.

So es gibt jetzt also 2 Varianten.

1) Gehäuselüfter an PWR_FAN, Lüfter dreht immer voll. CPU-Kühler an CPU_FAN, Lüfter wird von Mainboard geregelt, Resistor cable wird nicht verwendet.

2) Gehäuselüfter und CPU-Kühler mit resistor cable an CPU_FAN.

Ich habe für beide Methoden die Temperaturen gemessen. Siehe Screenshots im Anhang. Die Temps wurden mit CoreTemp und Open Hardware Monitor gemessen.

Etwas Sorge macht mir die Temperature #1, ich weiss aber auch nicht wofür die steht.

Die Variante 2) hat den Vorteil, das der PC sehr leise ist, bei Variante 1) ist er sehr laut. Sind die Temperaturen bei Variante 2) auch noch ok?


----------



## Softy (14. September 2012)

*AW: Lüfter an Mainboard anschliessen*

Also bei CoreTemp liegt da ein Fehler vor, denn die Kerne haben nie alle die gleiche Temperatur. Kannst du bei OpenhardwareMonitor mal die Kerntemperaturen vom 2. bis 4. Kern mit anzeigen lassen?

Bis 60°C unter Last ist OK, wobei beim Zocken die CPU nicht so sehr ausgelastet wird wie bei Prime95.


----------



## Helveticus (14. September 2012)

*AW: Lüfter an Mainboard anschliessen*

Ich wüsste nicht wie ich die Temp vom 2. bis 4. Kern anzeigen lassen soll. In Open Hardware Monitor wird nur eine Temperatur angezeigt.


----------



## Raketenjoint (14. September 2012)

*AW: Lüfter an Mainboard anschliessen*

Bis 60°C sind völlig in Ordnung. Lasse sie einfach leise laufen. Diese 60°C liegen sowieso nicht 24/7 10 Jahre an. Undervolting muss ich wohl nicht vorschlagen, da du ja schon übertaktest. 
Speedfan ist ein tolles Tool, wenn man es nicht immer mit Admin-Rechten starten müsste ... Aber die How-Tos sind verständlich und ich kann mittlerweile auch in nur 10 min alles einstellen.
Vielleicht hat er nur Glück und die Sensoren sind recht gut kalibriert. 
Bei einem extremen Silentlüfter (Be-Quiet Low Speed) kannst du ihn sogar auf voller Geschwindigkeit laufen lassen. Ich würde Gehäuselüfter immer so weit runterdrehen, bis sie übertönt werden und sie dann fixen.


----------



## Helveticus (14. September 2012)

Ok, aber die Temperature #1 geht ja bis auf 65 Grad hoch. Ist das kein Problem?

Ich finds auch komisch, dass zwischen volle Pulle laufenden Lüftern und den relativ stark runtergeschraubten Lüftern kein grösserer Temperaturunterschied ist. By the way, hat die CPU nicht einen Überhitzungsschutz wie eine Intel CPU?



> Vielleicht hat er nur Glück und die Sensoren sind recht gut kalibriert.


Oder die Sensoren sind defekt oder die Temperatur wird falsch ausgelesen und die CPU burzelt vor sich hin. 

So, ich habs jetzt so gelöst, dass ich den hinteren Gehäuselüfter mittels resistor cable an den PWR_FAN angeschlossen habe. Der Lüfter dreht jetzt konstant mit 1300rpm und ist schön leise.

Den CPU-Lüfter habe ich an CPU_FAN dran und den vorderen Gehäuselüfter an CHA_FAN. Beide steuere ich mit Speedfan, da die Steuerung meines Boards schlecht ist. Somit kann ich im idle den CPU-Kühler stark runterschrauben, so dass er leise ist, unter Last ihn aber aufdrehen. Ist mir sicherer, möchte ja keine Überhitzung und wenn ich game und volle Last habe, höre ich die Lüfter sowieso nicht.


----------



## Softy (14. September 2012)

*AW: Lüfter an Mainboard anschliessen*

Die Lösung klingt gut  Dann viel Spaß mit meinem äh, Deinem öhm unserem Phenom II  Behandle ihn gut  Sonst komme ich vorbei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Helveticus (14. September 2012)

Hehe ok, ich pass auf unser Schatzi auf. 

Noch ne letzte kleine Frage hab ich.  Und zwar werden bei mir zwei verschiedene Temperatur Werte angegeben. Zum einen "Core" und dann noch "CPU", wobei "CPU" höher ist als "Core". Auf welche Angabe muss ich da achten bzw. welche sollte nicht über 60 Grad gehen? CoreTemp gibt nur "Core" aus, allerdings zeigt Open Hardware Monitor und Speedfan beide an.


----------



## Softy (14. September 2012)

*AW: Lüfter an Mainboard anschliessen*

Also bei mir ist das so, dass der "CPU-Package" Wert bei OpenHardwareMonitor die jeweils höchste Kerntemperatur anzeigt, daher würde ich mich nach diesem Wert richten. Kann aber gut sein, dass er bei Deinem Board irgend eine andere Temperatur ausliest  Im Zweifelsfall würde ich die höhere Temperatur als Maßstab nehmen, dann bist Du auf der sicheren Seite.


----------



## Uter (15. September 2012)

*AW: Lüfter an Mainboard anschliessen*

btw: 
Doppelposts bitte unterlassen. Nutze bitte den "Bearbeiten"-Button.


----------



## Helveticus (15. September 2012)

*AW: Lüfter an Mainboard anschliessen*

Ok, vielen Dank.

Eine kleine letzte Frage habe ich noch. Wie hoch darf die Temperatur der HDD, Mainboards und der Grafikkarte HD 7870 maximal gehen? Möchte in Speedfan eben eine Warnung einrichten.


----------



## Softy (15. September 2012)

*AW: Lüfter an Mainboard anschliessen*

HDD würde ich bei ~50°C ansetzen, kurzzeitig etwas höher macht aber nix. Meine externe Seagate GoFlex 3000GB wird bei sehr langen Kopiervorgängen bis zu 80°C heiß  

Grafikkarte ist bis zu 90°C alles im grünen Bereich.

Mainboard:


----------



## Helveticus (15. September 2012)

*AW: Lüfter an Mainboard anschliessen*

Alles klar, vielen Dank. Damit sollte jetzt alles geklärt sein.


----------

